# A Black Templars journey



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

Well I have started the journey of creating my Black Templars army. Only 4 models in, very early days. It will be great to see the army slowly grow in size.

My painting techniques are nothing special, I have always been a fan of "extreme highlighting" so I am going down that path. I have found that it`s the attention to the small details that give the models that little something extra. I will certainly be putting more time and attention into the likes of the HQ`s, dreadnought etc.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Those are some very nice looking BT models. Its nice to see that you did not just prime then and that was it as far as black. You added a great highlight and your white looks great over the black.

+rep 

Keep up the great work!
Chaosftw


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

They are very clean looking templar models, I like that look a lot!

The white is very clean looking too, which can be a pain in the backside over black if not done right. Well done there, they look superb.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Awesome job! Very clean. White and black can be two of the hardest colors to look right and you have done a fantastic job. +rep. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Awesome work, and as a fellow BT user I'll be following this thread with intrested.

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Wery well painted templars man! Black and white are maybe the hardest colours to paint, but you have done it, kudos for that 

To be honest, I am a fan of extreme highlighting myself, bar for black models as I like them to be a little "darker". That is only a personal preference of course! Just some food for thought.

Anyway, they look impressive, and I am looking forward to see your progress! :victory:


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the comments! White is so time consuming, it must be painstaking for those who have mostly white models. Next I have a few chainswords to get to work on.


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Very nice Templars!!


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Good job on those templars! i dont even try to mess with highlighting so you have my respect good sir.


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

I now have 3 more ready to start painting. It`s so incredibly tedious removing all the mold lines off the plastic, but definately worth it, prep work is so important if you are going for that nice clean look!

I have done the basing for all three and stuck the legs on (nothing special as far as poses go for this lot), also have drilled out the ends of the bolt pistols, it`s the little touches!


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

those are amazing. +rep.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice, also, how'd you paint your Templars? 

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Nice, also, how'd you paint your Templars?
> 
> Bane of Kings Out.


I generally do 3 coats of slightly watered down chaos black to get things nice and smooth.
I highlight the black with fortress grey, on larger surfaces I highlight with a 50/50 mix of codex grey and chaos black first before using the fortress grey.
For any white I water it down quite a bit and do about 4 coats, this way it keeps it looking as smooth and even as possible, white is a thick pigment that loves to clog and make a mess of models.
Any parchments are done with, in succession, Bestial brown, bubonic brown, bleached bone and skull white for final highlights.
For most metallics I paint boltgun metal over a black base, I do a couple of washes of Badab black, highlight with boltgun metal back over it and do final prominent areas with Mithril silver.
Any of the red (lenses, seals etc) over a black base with Scab red, red gore, highlight with blood red and sometimes blazing orange in opposing corners.
Any other colours are done by picking my main colour and going a shade either side for the other two colours.
I don`t use transfers so any iconography is done with patience, a steady hand and holding my breath!


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Master of Sanctity,

Although your army consists of only a few miniatures at the moment, I can just imagine 2000+ pts of your Templars raiding the battlefield in a great crusade. Absolutely amazing. Your line-highlights are very fine and I can see you have patience by looking at how smooth your white look.

Great freehand on the knee-pads as well.

This is the kind of standard that makes the game so amazing. 

As a Blood Angels player, my technique is probably opposite to you. I concentrate less on highlights but more on shading. Working w/ Mechrite Red as a basecoat, then washing armour w/ Devlan Mud then building back up w/ a 5:1 Scab Red/Chaos Black mix, pure Scab Red then Blood Red. 

Definitely will be following your progress. Good luck!


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments!





louisshli said:


> Master of Sanctity,
> 
> Although your army consists of only a few miniatures at the moment, I can just imagine 2000+ pts of your Templars raiding the battlefield in a great crusade. Absolutely amazing. Your line-highlights are very fine and I can see you have patience by looking at how smooth your white look.
> 
> ...


Thanks louisshli! It`s a long road ahead but the current goal is 2k to 3k pts, I see those sorts of sized armies and immediately think that`s what I want! Painting this particular way certainly takes its time but will more than be worth it when I`m done.
I have plenty of time on my side and patience.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for letting me know, .


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

These must be the best templars i've seen!

And the only line highlighted army i've ever seen which looks good close up, awsome work!


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

Very nice highlights and nice detail.


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

However you want to term your highlighting technique, them some right purty Templars thar.
+repzilla


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice work + rep


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

There really isn't much I can say that hasn't been said before, so I'll just say great work, those are some brilliant models, but I am a huge fan of blood effects and I'm not seeing any so far.  *hint* *hint*


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

wombat_tree said:


> There really isn't much I can say that hasn't been said before, so I'll just say great work, those are some brilliant models, but I am a huge fan of blood effects and I'm not seeing any so far.  *hint* *hint*


Thanks everyone for the comments! I too am a fan of blood effects and have been thinking of exactly that. I have done some more since my last post which was far too long ago, I have been completely busy with getting married and heading off for a long honeymoon tomorrow. But I will be back in full force soon enough, watch this space!


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Amazing models. The white is so smooth and crisp, and the black is black with being primer black. Nice job. Any how-tos will be great, since you seem to really know the craft.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I love them +rep to you i think you should post some WIP pics to let us see.


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

WIP, almost finished. Just doing some touch ups on the shoulder pads and backpacks before attaching them, then it will be the final touches on the models overall. I have been flat out lately so they havn`t been getting enough attention. Fingers crossed they are complete this weekend but I`m not holding my breath.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Dude, it's been too long since you've last updated this log w/ WIP pics. BTs are looking sweet.... highlights are clean, small freehands are very tasteful, loving it!! My only comment (and as always, purely subjective) is that the robes may benefit from being highlighted a few more shades upwards. A very clean white finish will match the Black Templar's background as being orthodox soldiers of Dorn/Emperor.

However, I do like the blending/shading you have pulled off on your figs....... +rep man! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Good looking models mate. I am with louisshli about the robes though. They are nicely exceuted but the color just makes the overall tone of the model too dark. The robes blend into the armor and you are losing some definition between the two. Other than that great work.


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback guys. The robes do stand out a bit more in person, I have done them in metallics and they catch the light well. I intentionally have kept the robes darker as I didnt want a big contrast between them and the black, I prefer the dark look and feel it gives (unlike the light colours which I have to change in the first group of 4). However, putting the crisp white shoulder pads on give a great contrast and changes the whole look of them (hopefully not too far away!).


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Great work, keep it up .


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Wahh?? Metallics on robes? You're crazy man! Just kidding, very interesting approach although not showing thru in the pics. I'm sure they look sick in person! I actually re-read some of your earlier posts and noticed you started w/ a white undercoat.... ever thought about priming them black first, then apply a thin coat of chaos black on the whole fig? This will tie the eventual black paint back to the base (since black primer and chaos black looks different under the light)... maybe this approach will save you some time. I'm only suggesting b/c I don't see you having any issues w/ working up the whites on a black undercoat.... keep at it man!!


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

louisshli said:


> Wahh?? Metallics on robes? You're crazy man! Just kidding, very interesting approach although not showing thru in the pics. I'm sure they look sick in person! I actually re-read some of your earlier posts and noticed you started w/ a white undercoat.... ever thought about priming them black first, then apply a thin coat of chaos black on the whole fig? This will tie the eventual black paint back to the base (since black primer and chaos black looks different under the light)... maybe this approach will save you some time. I'm only suggesting b/c I don't see you having any issues w/ working up the whites on a black undercoat.... keep at it man!!


Hey Louisshli

Yea it does sound a bit crazy but surprisingly has turned out great, it doesn`t show that well in the picture so I will try and take a better one this weekend when they are finished. The metallics pick up light very nicely, also the robes don`t come across as looking like they are made of some sort of metallicy material. For those interested in what I did for the robes I painted the following:
1. My usual 3 to 4 coat base of slightly watered down Chaos black
2. Two coats of boltgun metal
3. 2 to 3 washes of Badab black
4. Highlight with boltgun metal
5. Highlight the prominent areas with Mithril silver

Also I don`t use a white undercoat anywhere, my models are coated with 3 to 4 coats of slightly watered down Chaos black, any white is built up over the black with atleast 4 coats of watered down white (or until I`m happy with the results).


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I really quite like the metallic robes, it's different, and it makes them look fancy (in a good way).

Nice work so far, lets see some shoulderpads on them


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

I have finally finished the three intiates with chainswords, long over due is an understatement, it was a bit of a love hate relationship. I have now started conversion work of my Sergeant and will post up a progress pick once the base and pinned legs are complete.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Those are really fantastic mate. I love how the tabards turned out after all. A very unique look.


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

I now have my Sergeant temporarily stuck together with a few pieces glued together, I will start painting tomorrow! I was going to do a heap of converting on this model but decided to leave that for some of the more important/exciting ones.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Oh HELL YEAH those dark robes looks awesome! I think your highlighting looks way smoother than mine still. I wish our project log threads weren't right next to each other haha. Then again its kind of cool to see two peoples' different takes on the same army back to back.

%#@*!


----------



## Wagner (Jan 26, 2011)

Can't say anything that haven't been said before, so I'll just say that I love these Templars. they are very beautiful, especially the one with the missile launcher. I don't know why he sticks out. I just want him 

Normally I'm not a fan on that kind of hard highlighting on black, but in this case I really dig it!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I have to admit, although usually I'd stay far away from metallic robes, you've pulled it off well, and it looks good! 

Very nice stuff, +Rep


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Think those BTs are looking incredibly crisp so far, sir. Keep at it! my one criticism is the bases - with black being the predominant colour on the models, I would lean towards a different colour base, at least on the "rim". However, I'm not suggesting that you plan a return to the days of Goblin Green bases! :biggrin:


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments and rep! Greatly appreciated.  The Sergeant is taking shape now and starting to look the part, I might get some WIP pics up this weekend. I have also started prepping the last 2 initiates, and in the post are 5 scouts who will be the neophytes to finish off the complete tactical squad. Afterwards I can finally start work on my Emperors champion which I am looking forward to, also have a couple of extra things on the way to help with the conversion of that model. :grin:



aquatic_foible said:


> Think those BTs are looking incredibly crisp so far, sir. Keep at it! my one criticism is the bases - with black being the predominant colour on the models, I would lean towards a different colour base, at least on the "rim". However, I'm not suggesting that you plan a return to the days of Goblin Green bases!


Ah the good old days of goblin green.  I have thought numerous times about changing the bases, they are a bit lighter in person. Overall I want a dark feel to the models and that`s why I decided on dark bases too. I`m tempted to add something else to the bases with a contrasting colour, the equivalent of small pieces of static grass.


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

Here`s a WIP of my Sergeant. I have decided to do snowy/rocky bases with the odd bit of dead tall grass, still having a play with it and deciding on what looks best.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

looking good, very smooth as usual. I'm using your application of white technique on my current WIP, hopefully I can get it smoother than usual.

What's the white stuff on the base supposed to be?


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice work master, very 'cleanly' painted. I love the script on the armour and the highlights are neat. The contrast between black and White is awesome, have you thought of having another strong colour in there just to add a little more light, even on the base. I have done a lit of grey/White contrasts with my IG and am now thinking of just adding something else to make them stand out. 

Just an idea, they are already looking awesome! +rep


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

My Sergeant is now finally finished after much neglect. The lighting was crap as it is night time but doesn`t look too bad. I went away from the snow bases in the end as I decided to go with something a little more contrasting.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks very good. Nice basing and very crisp line highlighting.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks good man! I amazed at how well you consistently pull of the hard highlights on the black armor. Your log is always a treat to read!


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys!

I have finished basing my neophytes now, I have also started the re-basing of my initiates and putting together my Emperors Champion (will post a wip pic soon).


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice bases MoS. Love the shotgun shells!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Certainly a nice touch on the bases with the shell casings.


----------



## BearingTheWord (Feb 8, 2010)

Absolutely sick.....:shok:

I see fabulous work like this and I'm reminded how far I have to go and it makes me depressed....but then I think...that's what I gotta aim for...

Great Work...Can't wait to see more!k:


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the great comments, they help keep me motivated! Appreciated!

Here`s a WIP of my Emperor`s Champion, just about ready to start adding some paint, I will be working between him and the neophytes for now.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

wonderful conversion. I wonder If I will ever do another champion since I painted mine early on in my collection stages. Its a great model and not even too difficult to paint, so that leaves time and room for some nice details and free hand work. whats the back piece made from?


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

That looks pretty awesome!


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

unxpekted22 said:


> wonderful conversion. I wonder If I will ever do another champion since I painted mine early on in my collection stages. Its a great model and not even too difficult to paint, so that leaves time and room for some nice details and free hand work. whats the back piece made from?





TheReverend said:


> That looks pretty awesome!


Thanks guys! The robe with cherubs is from Celestine - The living Saint, from the Witch Hunters. Only a few minor adjustments to get it to fit right and a little bit of BT added.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Excellent paintwork mate...I always find highlighting black a bit troublesome. Back in the 90's I used to use a fantastic dark blue called Deadly Nightshade, it was perfect for highlighting black. Alas GW stopped having their paints produced by Coat D'Arms. I have tried their own Deadly Nightshade but it is too dark. 

Anyway, keep up the fantastic work. I would love to see some of your painted vehicles.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

For Black templars this good, you should splash out on the 2004 (?) games day EC on ebay. Just to add even more wow factor.

I only have one teeny tiny critism. And it's entirely personal taste. The Sergeants sword...I really don't like weapons with blood on them.

Other than that, cannot fault a thing.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice job on the eyeballs... +rep


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

Orochi said:


> For Black templars this good, you should splash out on the 2004 (?) games day EC on ebay. Just to add even more wow factor.
> 
> I only have one teeny tiny critism. And it's entirely personal taste. The Sergeants sword...I really don't like weapons with blood on them.
> 
> Other than that, cannot fault a thing.


I will have a look at the EC, do you have any links?

Shortly after painting the sword with blood I decided I didn`t like it and it was promptly re-painted. 

Thanks again for the comments everyone!


----------



## sushibite (Feb 18, 2011)

I love your army. I hope my BT turns out half as good as yours.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

That is a great conversion, I really like how you incorporated the Sisters of Battle parts into your champion. It turned out really well. Looking forward to seeing him painted!


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Still great work. I am reading Helsreach right now and Templars are on the brain.


----------



## allisalie (Dec 10, 2010)

nice work mate. love what your doing. makes me want to start a BT army.

cant wait to see your Emperor`s Champion painted. +rep


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Master of Sanctity said:


> Thanks guys! The robe with cherubs is from Celestine - The living Saint, from the Witch Hunters. Only a few minor adjustments to get it to fit right and a little bit of BT added.


Dude,

Where have you been? Why have you forsaken your fellow heretics? Hope the BTs are progressing well.... would love to see an update from you dude!


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

Hey guys, sorry it has been a while, I have been flat out with work and a bunch of other stuff, will get some pics up soon!:grin:


----------



## mad matt (Jul 2, 2011)

A very nice crusade you have, brother. k: Keep on happy painting and kick hard that xenos scum...:biggrin:


----------

